# My best yet.....



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Well I've been quiet for a bit practising away in the background. I've been getting on great following all your advice! Been having some great coffee (with a few howlers....). Tried some great beans.

I've some Rave Fudge and Colombian Suarez resting for a few days for my next beans. Mainly drinking espresso and flat whites (I wanted to practice the latte art!). Im getting a bit better at that too...









I'm now wishing I had a dual boiler / HX machine to make multiple brews easier... think I'll start out trying to perfect brewed coffee first as its cheaper!

Cheers


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice one Brewdog, your latte art is looking good.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers - still more bad ones than good ones at the moment though!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Looks great to me, I can only dream of such skillz


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good







.


----------



## Zenistar (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice, I'm going to have to start practicing.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

looks great, keep on practising









How annoying is it that the temp tags don't form to the jugs better... I hate the creases in mine just like yours haha


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Good job! .... You'll soon be at the 'I need a dual boiler' and '.....I could really do with a slightly better grinder' stage. It gets us all!


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well done, I would like to be on that level


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice latte art! Much better than mine, it's the part of my coffee that suffers somewhat.....latte art school anyone


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Good job! .... You'll soon be at the 'I need a dual boiler' and '.....I could really do with a slightly better grinder' stage. It gets us all!


It got me and I still can't do latte art! Have been enjoying my coffee more since upgrading but still can't pour!


----------

